# Breeding terns



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

After the holidays I am planning on getting 2 more terns to add to my collection. I have a whole bunch of questions about breeding them. First off this might be a stupid question so dont laugh but if 2 terns breed do they come out as terns or as reds? From what I understand, what makes the terns yellow (different from reds) is their enviroment, so what would come out of tank bred terns? Second, has tern breeding been done before? Third, has red/tern mixed breed ever been done? What are the results if it has been done? Any information at all on this subject would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

breeding a tern with a tern would produce a tern. They are not a type of rbp but a different species/variant.

Tern breeding in captivity, not that anyone really seems to be claiming, but it shouldn't be that different from trying to breed wild caught reds which was accomplished by whomever years ago. It would probably be best to start with ones that are the smallest you can find and let them grow to maturity together. And also probably best to have only terns in the tank.

Red/tern mixed breed, once again not that I've heard anyone claim, and I hope no one does.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Lahot said:


> breeding a tern with a tern would produce a tern. They are not a type of rbp but a different species/variant.
> 
> Tern breeding in captivity, not that anyone really seems to be claiming, but it shouldn't be that different from trying to breed wild caught reds which was accomplished by whomever years ago. It would probably be best to start with ones that are the smallest you can find and let them grow to maturity together. And also probably best to have only terns in the tank.
> 
> Red/tern mixed breed, once again not that I've heard anyone claim, and I hope no one does.


 It has been done in captivity. This I know to be a fact.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > breeding a tern with a tern would produce a tern. They are not a type of rbp but a different species/variant.
> ...


 then it's not being done enough and no one is bragging about it because I want baby terns in my lfs. Or at least one of the internet sellers selling something smaller than 4".


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

This topic has been brought up before. First, if two terns breed then their offspring will be terns not reds. Second, terns have been bred in captivity. Third, it is possible for reds and terns to breed. The result I am unsure of.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmm. I think I may take this up as a nice project to keep myself busy.


----------

